# Baby's crib drop down mechanism suppliers???



## FlossyMcD (1 Mar 2014)

Hi, 

I have been commissioned to make a baby's crib and they have specified that they want slatted sides fitted with the drop down mechanism commonly found in many cribs across the UK. I have emailed and telephoned dozens of furniture hardware companies and am yet to find anyone who will supply or lead me to a supplier... can anyone help please?

Many thanks


----------



## AndyT (1 Mar 2014)

This has come up several times before and the conclusion seems to be that the demand is too low for anyone to offer these as a part. One post suggested Rockler in the US but this would be expensive.
Other options include salvaging from an old cot, buying as a spare part from a cot maker's customer service department or making your own. 

Search on here for cot rather than crib to find other threads.


----------



## beech1948 (1 Mar 2014)

I was curious about your issue drop down mechanism.

A few searches produced the following.

1) Mothercare sell spares and are supplied by Cosatto who will sell you spares eg
Found this on another forum hope it...rum just to post this reply. Good luck all! "

2) Drop side or gravity catches
hi ladies and gents. When you email Cosatto it is actually myself who gets the email.
If you wanted to order catches you would need to email [email protected] and I will deal with your order.
Please note however that we don't produce all models for Mothercare so I may ask you for a photo of the catch you need just to check it is a generic one.
Catches are available in white or a beigey brown.

3) It seems that you need to go to a manufacturer customer support site. So go tyo Mothgercare, take pics, call Cosetto.

4) USA has banned drop side cots because of safety fears due to 50+ baby deaths, Australia to follow suit, UK thinking about it...much panic in the gov,mt standards units.

hope this helps

Alan


----------



## FlossyMcD (1 Mar 2014)

You guys are fantastic, I have been searching, emailing and calling for weeks and have found nothing, yet within a few hours I have finally got a lead! My eternal thanks :lol: =D>


----------



## SteveF (1 Mar 2014)

I am near to starting a wip on a cot

i plan on hinging the front about 1\2 way down
the mum is very short and the dropdown is not an option
would be ok when the mattress is near the top and baby is lightweight
once the mattress is lowered and baby gets heavier...it ain't happening

i also looked at the cots from a few well known and found the drop down rattled

just what u need when trying to grab that bit of sleep

Steve


----------

